# A simple price comparison



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

So, I wanted to grow my Undead army in this new year. I thought I would share some research I did. 

I have 100 dollars USD to work with 

Mantic games, 110 model undead army (40 skellies, 20 heavy skellies ala grave guard, 20 ghouls, 30 zombies) plus another skellie regiment box at 25 puts me at $105 
, $109 shipped. Over my limit, but not unreasonably so. 

Games Workshop = to get the same amount of models (130) I would have to pay $315.50 USD. Even with thewarstore's 20% off, it would be $252.40 which is over 2 times the price of the mantic stuff. 

Wargames factory also has an undead kit, their skeleton kit. While not having any modles for ghouls or zombies, to get the same amount of models as the other options (130) I would have to buy 4 sets of WGF skellies coming in roughly at $60 USD. Considering the cons of the kit, and the fact that there are no options to give the skellies heavier armor, this seems a fair price for a lower end of the spectrum kit. 

Just thought I'd share my findings. Keep in mind that all the companies do bigger deals from time to time.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah, GW stuff isn't the cheapest... but you can use it everywhere, including all the big tournies. Other models are cheaper and pretty much as good and if you don't want to go to any major tournies (or play in local GWs) then there is no down side.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Your talking competitively. I did this comparison with a casual gamer in mind.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Same here. Ordered Mantic's undead army and zombie regiment from Maelstrom games. Hey, look GW, ROW shipping on those  Not only cheaper that GW, but delivered free to my door!

I'll still buy GW models for the rest of the army (HQ, specials, rare) though... 

Phil


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

boreas said:


> Same here. Ordered Mantic's undead army and zombie regiment from Maelstrom games. Hey, look GW, ROW shipping on those  Not only cheaper that GW, but delivered free to my door!
> 
> I'll still buy GW models for the rest of the army (HQ, specials, rare) though...
> 
> Phil


See, I'd go reaper, for maximum cash savings and some really good character models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Manics undead are like magnolia paint


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Manics undead are like magnolia paint


You mean everyone has them on their living room walls?

The mantic undead (ghouls and zombies anyway) are more characterful that their GW counterparts in my opinion and if I were to rebuild my VC army I'd definitely go with a core of mantic troops and just add the workshop specials, rares and characters. 

It's just a shame some of their other armies look a bit shit


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Manics undead are like magnolia paint


This just strikes me as really fucking odd ... no offense intended B&K. I have never heard of the term 'Magnolia Paint' and it has me all fucked up as one of the towns I grew up in was Magnolia, Ohio .... so named for the having half of the native Magnolia trees of the country in one small area. So I have to ask, what do you mean by this?


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Probably that they look bad, which is subjective.

Personally they look the part and are servicable. Some are downright lovely (i'm looking at you, restic wraiths and revenant cavalry.)


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, the GW zombies are really bad. They have heroic-scale hands and just look childish. The GW ghouls also look very stupid. I can't help but think that the second rank is about to bite the first rank's butt. The GW skellies are, IMO a bit better, but definitely not worth paying 3 times the price. Especially when 90% of your models are basically hidden in a big block.

Even without the ridiculous GW pricing and even more ridiculous ROW policy, I'd have gone Mantic for the core. But, as it is, it's just a big bonus for me to be able to encourage a competitor.

Phil


----------

